# Australian Open 2008



## trinity (15 January 2008)

who's your fav?

they should do something like this for the aussie open...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPh3JCy_l8s


----------



## coolcricket (16 January 2008)

The way Federer played tonight.........I had my doubts before, but now, that 1.60 from Sportstab is looking easy money.

Still, short odds aren't really my go.


Had a bit on Serena Williams at $6.50 on the women's side of the open.


----------



## trinity (18 January 2008)

Casey Dellacqua through to the next round!  

A.Mauresmo	Rod Laver Arena	    6 	4    4 			
C.Dellacqua	  Complete	        3   6    6


----------



## Awesomandy (18 January 2008)

trinity said:


> Casey Dellacqua through to the next round!
> 
> A.Mauresmo	Rod Laver Arena	    6 	4    4
> C.Dellacqua	  Complete	        3   6    6




My betting luck is roughly the same as my share market luck so far this year... but then, I probably deserved it for betting against an Aussie.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

the missus tells me that the umpiring at the tennis is a bit dodgey.  Roddick being uncharacteristically abusive, eventually breaking off the discussion with the umpire, and yelling at the crowd  "dont go to school kids - you'll find that you'll be overqualified to be a tennis umpire"  

A few points about umpiring and tennis rules  and the use of the 3 challenges per set, ...

1. One tough decision being the alleged "code violation" against Jelena Jankovic (spelling?) when she simply looked up at her mum.  - the umpire accused her of receiving coaching from her mum - and all she was doing was cheering "c'mon" 

and her mum isn't even her coach ??

- meanwhile the girl at the other end , Rozano (?) arguably getting all sorts of strange signals from her coach.

2. when they appeal, they have to be right or they've blown one of their "lives".  Now suppose a set goes for 12 games, then 3 (incorrect) challenges is one per 4 games. (doh) -  think I'm right lol - guess I'm a "doh doh" if I'm not . 

Now it seems that many players look up to their coaches for an indication on whether it's worth appealing - i.e. for a second opinion - and it seems that that is ok ?  no biggie for mine - maybe that's ok by the rules as well (?) (I'm not well enough up on the rules.) 

3. THe fact that they often reserve their challenges for crucial points - eg set points, break points etc -  

i.e. server rarely challenges a first-serve-called-out for instance - because they have the second life of another serve in any case , ,,, etc 

just thought "challenges" were a great addition to the game - adding to the decision making and the mental stuff they were dealing with.


----------



## chops_a_must (19 January 2008)

trinity said:


> who's your fav?
> 
> they should do something like this for the aussie open...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPh3JCy_l8s




I've got some inside goss that Davydenko will win.

He doesn't bet against himself, he hedges! It's a bear put spread! Davydenko, the low risk tennis player. In fact, he may be the new Citi CEO. Lots of access to Russian capital.

Seriously... I can't see anyone beating Federer though. If he wants to win, he will.

I'm seeing the two legs of the female semis during the week. Should be fun, never been before. The courts look very bright, and the faster courts definitely are leading to better tennis IMO. Am actually enjoying watching the OZ open for the first time in many years...


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> I'm seeing the two legs of the female semis during the week. Should be fun, never been before. ...



you're not getting out enuf chops


----------



## chops_a_must (19 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> you're not getting out enuf chops




I just don't get to Melby enuf. 

Probably the worst timing for a holiday... Lol! Ah well, gotta celebrate/ commiserate my day somehow.


----------



## ithatheekret (19 January 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Seriously... I can't see anyone beating Federer though. If he wants to win, he will.
> 
> .




I thoughts Feds looked a bit down , he wasn't himself of late , problems , .....? physical ... woman ? sick of it all ? 

I like him , so too Maccas and our Pat . .... nearly forgot , LFM ....... AaaaGaaaasiiiiii tops , absolute top bloke and player , brill tactical .


----------



## trinity (19 January 2008)

that was a close one for Fed

	R.Federer	6 	7 	5 	6	10	
	J.Tipsarevic	7 	6 	7 	1	8


more show of emotion on this game... maybe he needed to be challenged?


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

you have to watch this game
Nadal v Tsonga 
223 kph serves - who can tell if they're in or out lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

Tsonga whipped Nadal ! 
like 49th seed vs 2nd.

well I don't care who wins out of Federer or Djokovic, the final will be a great game to watch.

This bloke Tsonga  is bludy fantastic !


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

They're calling him the new Mohd Ali 

But he doesn't say things like "I am the greatest!" 

- he's more likely to say "'ee  'as two Harms and two legs, so do I,  why not I can beat him?"



> Tsonga rolls Nadal to reach Open final
> Posted 1 hour 8 minutes ago
> Updated 31 minutes ago
> 
> Frenchman Jo-Wilfried Tsonga blasted world number Rafael Nadal off the court in a whirlwind straight sets victory at Melbourne Park on Thursday evening to reach his first Australian Open final.


----------



## trinity (24 January 2008)

where in the world did Tsonga come from?    His game against Rafa was unbelievable!

AO tennis has been one of the best so far...


----------



## roland (24 January 2008)

I am wondering why sports "stars" get more attention and money for playing a game than our scientists and engineers solving the problems of the world?


----------



## Whiskers (24 January 2008)

I like Ana. :1luvu:

And she can play tennis too! 



roland said:


> I am wondering why sports "stars" get more attention and money for playing a game than our scientists and engineers solving the problems of the world?




When they look like this, why do you wonder!?


----------



## rja2439 (24 January 2008)

This might be an early call but I'm going to say it....

Tsonga will be the next number one.

His combination of strength, finess, power and accuracy seems to be unmatchable to any other player in the world. The way he took apart Nadal tonight was unbelievable... and he's the world number 2!!!

Whoever he plays in the final will have their metal really tested. 

Look out.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

Whiskers said:


> I like Ana. :1luvu:
> 
> And she can play tennis too!
> 
> When they look like this, why do you wonder!?



tell the truth whiskers - you just like all those noises she makes lol

rja - spot on - that final is gonna be a beauty (assuming he plays like he did tonight in the semi)


----------



## Whiskers (25 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> tell the truth whiskers - you just like all those noises she makes lol




Well, that too... the mind does wander! 

But it's that sexy dress.


----------



## marklar (25 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> A few points about umpiring and tennis rules  and the use of the 3 challenges per set, ...



The challenge thing is a bit odd, doesn't seem to be properly thought out.

I was at the Ivanovic game yesterday (yeah, I'm bragging!) where she complained about an 'in' call that happened during a rally, she was told she couldn't challenge a call from a few shots ago.  Later in the game she stopped a rally to again challenge an 'in' call, she was wrong but they replayed the point anyway... 

Doesn't seem fair, but I don't really mind 'cos she won!


----------



## ROE (25 January 2008)

Ok I put 10,000 Centro shares on Tsonga  to beat Federer


----------



## agro (25 January 2008)

this man for the win:








this lady for the win:


----------



## jman2007 (25 January 2008)

Anyone else watch the Tsonga-Nadal match last night?

It was breathtaking to see the World # 2 being completely physically dominated , man-handled,  and systematically destroyed by some unbelievable tennis from Tsonga...what a player!  If I was watching that knowing I was about to play him, I would be 'somewhat' concerned...

jman


----------



## xyzedarteerf (25 January 2008)

agro said:


> this man for the win:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trinity (25 January 2008)

I'm still hoping for R.Fed to win.  He plays with much finesse, making tennis look easy.  Unlike other players that just hammer the ball.  It is just beautiful watching him play, it's like, the ball goes on slow motion when he strikes it.  IMHO, I do not think that he is not playing his usual game, it's just that the younger blood are closing in on the gap... The younger players should learn from Federrer the way he controls himself on court.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 January 2008)

trinity said:


> IMHO, I do not think that he is not playing his usual game, it's just that the younger blood are closing in on the gap... .



Perhaps Federer's blood has gone off the boil?

or as Adam Lindsay Gordon would say ..

perhaps "the red blood has ceased to riot” ?


----------



## rub92me (25 January 2008)

Phenomenal game by Tsonga, I haven't seen Nadal being outclassed like that without at least one good fightback, ever. 
The past couple of years when an 'outsider' managed to get to the finals (Gonzales, Bhagdatis), they played their best tennis in the semi-finals, but fell short in the finals. I hope Tsonga won't reflect too much on what happened and will come out blazing again in the finals.


----------



## rub92me (25 January 2008)

ROE said:


> Ok I put 10,000 Centro shares on Tsonga  to beat Federer



Cheapskate


----------



## ROE (25 January 2008)

rub92me said:


> Cheapskate





Ok I up the stake 10,000 MacBank shares on Tsonga 
If Tsonga lose I will short Macquarie bank


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 January 2008)

As Djokovic said
the final between two young rising stars, who have beaten the #1 and #2 players in the world respectively 

must be the Australian "take down the tall poppy" positive thinking.  

PS I wish they'd tell us if his name is "joke - ovich" or "jock-ovich"


----------



## Nyden (25 January 2008)

rub92me said:


> Cheapskate




So, your bet is an IOU of 0? :
I say this in jest! Of course 


I find it all a bit too repetitive! I can't bare to watch over 2 hours of the stuff, darn Channel 7, plays it all day ... 
(Women's is a little more tolerable...)

When exactly is it over?


----------



## insider (25 January 2008)

Sorry Whiskers... She's married...


----------



## Nyden (25 January 2008)

roland said:


> I am wondering why sports "stars" get more attention and money for playing a game than our scientists and engineers solving the problems of the world?




Well, I guess it's a simple matter of the importance of leisure, & entertainment.

We'd go mad if all we did was focus on the problems of the world, & life would be incredibly depressing if all we did was try & solve issues.


Never underestimate the importance of just enjoying yourself, we work to live, not the other way around! 


Not to mention; you would be surprised at just how hard professional athletes work. They train very heavily on a daily basis, it's a life of sheer discipline. Why shouldn't they be paid well for always maintaining excellent physical, & mental fitness? They're also in the public eye, & the responsibility of being a role model is always difficult.

Scientists, & engineers are paid well though? Doctors can make 300K+ p/a.
Certain fields in engineering can pay very well too.

Basically, it's always difficult to 'price' what a person does. Does a scientist work that much harder than the laborer? I just think it's strange that we seem to believe that mental effort deserves so much more money than physical effort.


----------



## insider (25 January 2008)

Nyden said:


> Well, I guess it's a simple matter of the importance of leisure, & entertainment.
> 
> We'd go mad if all we did was focus on the problems of the world, & life would be incredibly depressing if all we did was try & solve issues.
> 
> ...




Not all sportsman get payed like these guys...very few do... and lots of scientists etc. get paid very well


----------



## Whiskers (26 January 2008)

insider said:


> Sorry Whiskers... She's married...






Bugger!

But she is still a hell-of-a good sort. 

I want her to win.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

whiskers
speaking of avatars ?


----------



## agro (26 January 2008)

whoo hoo Fed is out and gone (he was only winning on luck and Tipservic should've have wiped him clean)

hope screaming shara doesn't win and don't mind whether djokovic or tsonga win


----------



## wayneL (26 January 2008)

agro said:


> he was only winning on luck


----------



## Whiskers (26 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> whiskers
> speaking of avatars ?




That's very good 2020.

Just where I would like to snuggle up.


----------



## insider (27 January 2008)

Whiskers said:


> That's very good 2020.
> 
> Just where I would like to snuggle up.




 Nice work 2020


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

insider said:


> Nice work 2020




easy when you have such subject matter 
concentration is the only problem 

Should be a good game tinite 7:00pm !


----------



## rja2439 (27 January 2008)

First set Tsonga!!

Gotta love his Dad's proud triple upper cut!!

Number one here he comes......


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

Djokavic in trouble and he shakes his head a lot
racquet change-up double faults, and misses many a shot,
"use guts" they say - not nylon - for the optimum for strings 
but meanwhile points just drift on past - and meanwhile Tsonga sings 

I wish they'd stop calling him " Joke-avich " - I mean that can't be correct pronunciation surely 

oops fight back under way !! lol  - top match


----------



## rja2439 (27 January 2008)

here comes "joke - avich" - yeah that pronounciation does piss me off.

come on Tsonga, get legs!!


----------



## Whiskers (27 January 2008)

rja2439 said:


> come on Tsonga, get legs!!




Yeah, leeegss... like these! 

Oooh Jokeavich is getting a leg massage.

Love to massage Ana's legs. :

How come she didn't get a leg massage!?


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

Funny Tennis Quotes
first one for you prospector 


> 1. It's a lot of bling to play with. You got to have the bling.
> Serena Williams after playing with $40K diamond earrings
> 
> 2. Ladies, here's a hint. If you're up against a girl with big boobs, bring her to the net and make her hit backhand volleys. That's the hardest shot for the well-endowed.
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 January 2008)

Who`s pulling the strings of the ego-testical seppo, is what i want to know?


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

"Heavenly shades of night are falling 
it's tie-break time "... 

Ahhhh lol - well done - Djokovic limps over the line (and for the bloke with the alleged cramps etc - he was making much fewer errors at the end .  - it's not "choke-ovich" thas for sure )


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

well now that it's over. I'd like to complain about the number of times they zoomed in on girls backsides.

even when they bend over to pick up their gear at the end of the match !!

I counted at least 1268 such incidents!


----------



## Whiskers (27 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> well now that it's over.




I suppose I have to say bye bye Ana... until next year.


----------



## vishalt (28 January 2008)

Tsonga had too many unforced errors and deserved to lose. 

First set was excellent though, is it or or are smh.com.au the biggest wankers in the world? They really frame everyone as n asshole with the photos they chooose.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (29 January 2008)

insider said:


> Sorry Whiskers... She's married...




doh!!!!


----------



## pan (29 January 2008)

Tsonga he is the man..

looks like he will have a bright future ahead of him.

disappointing he didn't win


----------



## xyzedarteerf (29 January 2008)

pan said:


> Tsonga he is the man..
> 
> looks like he will have a bright future ahead of him.
> 
> disappointing he didn't win




it was disappointing considering he dominated the first set. 
2nd set well,  thats were the mental games of tennis really show, he made a lot of errors on the following sets it was like watching a totally different person.


----------



## nomore4s (29 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> well now that it's over. I'd like to complain about the number of times they zoomed in on girls backsides.
> 
> even when they bend over to pick up their gear at the end of the match !!
> 
> I counted at least 1268 such incidents!




lol 20/20, hope you weren't sculling everytime they zoomed in


----------



## trading_rookie (29 January 2008)

> First set Tsonga!!
> 
> Gotta love his Dad's proud triple upper cut!!



lol...and his son bears a striking resemblence to the self-professed greatest boxer of all time

Re: Ivanovic; as the saying goes, one man's meat is another's poison...I prefer this 'piece of meat' from the Czech republic, Maria Kirilenko.


----------



## doctorj (29 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> well now that it's over. I'd like to complain about the number of times they zoomed in on girls backsides.



A blight on the game...
No seriously.
Ok, I'm a terrible liar :evilburn:


----------



## xyzedarteerf (29 January 2008)

nomore4s said:


> lol 20/20, hope you weren't sculling everytime they zoomed in




you mean shots like these...


----------



## bvbfan (1 February 2008)

insider said:


> Sorry Whiskers... She's married...




If you're talking about Ana then you are illinformed.

The picture is of another girl called Ana Ivanovic who married Manchester United player Nemanja Vedic

Vidić married his girlfriend Ana Ivanović, an Economics student at the University of Belgrade. Ana should not be confused with the Serbian tennis star of the same name


----------



## Whiskers (1 February 2008)

bvbfan said:


> If you're talking about Ana then you are illinformed.
> 
> The picture is of another girl called Ana Ivanovic who married Manchester United player Nemanja Vedic
> 
> Vidić married his girlfriend Ana Ivanović, an Economics student at the University of Belgrade. Ana should not be confused with the Serbian tennis star of the same name






Struth... coulda fooled me. 

They look the same to me!


----------



## nomore4s (20 January 2009)

2009 Aust Open has started.

Federer cruised through his first round.

Casey Dellacqua lost, although she had her chances. At the risk of being a b@stard is it just me or does she look extremely unfit atm?

Dokic & Tomic are also both through to the next round.


----------



## MRC & Co (21 January 2009)

Yeh, not much talk of it this year nomore.  Good bump.  Since the markets are sh*t, I spend half my days watching the Cricket or Tennis, so will be following them closely this year.  

This year, I've got Nadal.  He has been developing finely and I think last year he really hit his stride.  This year, he looks just as dominating, and looks to be improving all the time, adding new elements to his game.

Murray is another form guy, Tsonga finished last year in good form and you can never write off the Fed express.  Djok has been in terrible form lately, so hopefully he takes a beating by one of the other big seeds (if he even makes it to them).


----------



## grace (25 January 2009)

My first time at the open and I spent 4 days and 4 nights at the tennis with some really good seats in the first couple of rows @ Rod Laver.  Also it was good to go on the outer courts as quite often the games there were more exciting (never missed any of Federer's though).

Reasonably priced I thought compared to some other sports.  $30 for a ground pass to get you up to 5 matches on the outer courts.  The only thing -ve was the heat on the first couple of days.  Had 40 degrees in Rod Laver and 65 degrees in the outer courts with the reflection from the cement.  Some of our group went down with heat stroke after the first day.

I love the tennis, and don't know why I didn't do this earlier in life.  Will do it again before I die that's for sure.


----------



## Happy (25 January 2009)

I did not read whole thread so excuse me if subject of line calls and challenges covered already.

I am bit sarcastic of incorrect line calls and such an art form developed to prevent players to get correct line call which they should have to get in a first place.

Also it is bit ridiculous to show computer created image of possible ball trajectory and 2 or 3 balls long shadows when they show images of almost single muscle flex of players from high resolution and high speed camera.

3 incorrect challenge calls per set is a joke too, who organisers of the Grand Slam are kidding?
They have at least moral obligation to give correct call.

I know down the track that inefficient line callers can be successfully replaced with eagle cameras and revision can be made by high speed computer too, so delay could be minimal, like in case of net call which is fully automatic in Melbourne anyway.

Nothing to worry about, matter of time.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 January 2009)

grace said:


> My first time at the open and I spent 4 days and 4 nights at the tennis with some really good seats in the first couple of rows @ Rod Laver.
> 
> I love the tennis, and don't know why I didn't do this earlier in life.  Will do it again before I die that's for sure.




It is so refreshing to read about people enjoying life.


----------



## Adam A (25 January 2009)

How good is tonights game going to be!

Can our Jelena Dokic do it again?

Cant wait to hear from her dad if she does


----------



## nomore4s (26 January 2009)

Adam A said:


> How good is tonights game going to be!
> 
> Can our Jelena Dokic do it again?
> 
> Cant wait to hear from her dad if she does




Wow what a match. Dokic sure is a fighter and her change in attitude is amazing, maybe Hewitt should take note of what a humble tennis player acts like.

That would have to be one of the best womens tennis matches I've ever seen, the Russian girl gave it her all as well.

Hope Dokic can keep it going against Safina in the quarter final, could be another good match.


----------



## Doris (26 January 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Wow what a match. Dokic sure is a fighter and her change in attitude is amazing, maybe Hewitt should take note of what a humble tennis player acts like.
> 
> That would have to be one of the best womens tennis matches I've ever seen, the Russian girl gave it her all as well.
> 
> Hope Dokic can keep it going against Safina in the quarter final, could be another good match.




Great game? You betcha!  

You could read her like a book.  Such focus on 'the moment', letting any mistake slide off into the past.  Tired from her previous three matches but put all her energy into the present strategy.  She was so inspiring... 3 hours! Whew! 

I wonder if her father's threat to come watch her if she got into the semis will disturb her. 
Maybe (?) she will play even harder, to show him her success 'after him'.

You sure have to love the brothers!  What a team.


----------



## nomore4s (26 January 2009)

Doris said:


> I wonder if her father's threat to come watch her if she got into the semis will disturb her.
> Maybe (?) she will play even harder, to show him her success 'after him'.




If he does come out to again ride on the back of his daughters success hopefully Tennis Aust don't let him in to watch the game, last thing she would need is the distraction during a semi or final.


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2009)

I didnt realise this was an oldie and could not work out why the later posts were dated 27th January!

Ok, the only interest for me now is Jelena Dokic, although if the woman whom she played last night could get fit - my god she will be the next powerhouse in womens tennis.  That twist of Dokic's ankle looked pretty grim though - they kept replaying it just to make the crowd groan again 

Great to see her rise up from her poisonous father.  Boy, are there some stories about him floating around in sporting circles.  Thought it was great to see both Jelena, and her boyfriend (maybe coach, not sure which is which) with tears in their eyes when she won.  What a story if she could just keep it happening.


----------



## MrBurns (26 January 2009)

nomore4s said:


> If he does come out to again ride on the back of his daughters success hopefully Tennis Aust don't let him in to watch the game, last thing she would need is the distraction during a semi or final.




You can bet the scumbag Aussie media have him all lined up with air tickets and exclusive interview deals. Great story to see that idot ruin everything for his daughter, will attract a lot of viewers for Today Tonight or the other one.
It's in the public interest !!! Lower than a snakes belly the lot of them.

On another note they shouldn't play games in the afternoon when the sun is at awkward angles, very off putting for the players andthe audience.

Either shut the roof or play between certain hours only - no I don't give a stuff about their rules use some common sense !


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> You can bet the scumbag Aussie media have him all lined up with air tickets and exclusive interview deals. Great story to see that idot ruin everything for his daughter, will attract a lot of viewers for Today Tonight or the other one.  It's in the public interest !!! Lower than a snakes belly the lot of them




True, maybe immigration wont give him a Visa, he is no longer an Australian citizen, is he.  


MrBurns said:


> On another note they shouldn't play games in the afternoon when the sun is at awkward angles, very off putting for the players and the audience.  Either shut the roof or play between certain hours only - no I don't give a stuff about their rules use some common sense !




Yeah, but their pay packet more than compensates for the inconvenience though.


----------



## MRC & Co (26 January 2009)

What's with all the Dokic mania.  Some of these mens matches are writing history!  What a golden era for them ATM!


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> What's with all the Dokic mania.  Some of these mens matches are writing history!  What a golden era for them ATM!




Are the mens matches writing history?  How so?    And it isn't Dokic mania, but the unfolding of a story of a young girl who has broken out from an abusive father as an adult to great success.  But maybe that is too much chick-stuff for you lot :


----------



## MRC & Co (26 January 2009)

How about Fed going for the record of Sampras and Nadal a boy who could come along and wipe all that away?  A true battle between tennis legends, with some great other young guns in there who could make life tough for them both.

Good on Dokic, just surprised her story is getting more attention here than some legitimate FANTASTIC tennis legends in fine form.


----------



## MrBurns (26 January 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> How about Fed going for the record of Sampras and Nadal a boy who could come along and wipe all that away?  A true battle between tennis legends, with some great other young guns in there who could make life tough for them both.
> Good on Dokic, just surprised her story is getting more attention here than some legitimate FANTASTIC tennis legends in fine form.




Thats the media charged with the reposnsibility of dumbing down Australia and doing a damn good job of it.


----------



## Doris (26 January 2009)

nomore4s said:


> If he does come out to again ride on the back of his daughters success hopefully Tennis Aust don't let him in to watch the game, last thing she would need is the distraction during a semi or final.




I saw an item a few days ago where he was interviewed, saying he may sell his $2 million business and open tennis coaching schools!  Did he earn that much as her coach or did he keep all her earnings as her manager/guardian?

*MRC & Co*, Human interest is natural, to see what makes these awesome athletes tick.  

*Prospector*... the thinner young man is her coach. His brother is her boyfriend.  

As a proud parent of four successful adult children I'm reminded not to hang onto their coat tails!
My life is my life!


----------



## MrBurns (26 January 2009)

Doris said:


> I saw an item a few days ago where he was interviewed, saying he may sell his $2 million business and open tennis coaching schools!  Did he earn that much as her coach or did he keep all her earnings as her manager/guardian?





I think he earned that in his well known business - 

*The Damir Dokic school of international diplomacy, intellectual think tank and Yugoslavian sausage making factory.*

All combined within the one building strangely enough.

His most famous quote - 



> I'm Yugoslavian, when I wake up in the morning I'm so angry I want to kill myself so killing you is no problem.


----------



## Doris (26 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I'm Yugoslavian, when I wake up in the morning I'm so angry I want to kill myself so killing you is no problem.




LOL...


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> How about Fed going for the record of Sampras and Nadal a boy who could come along and wipe all that away?  A true battle between tennis legends, with some great other young guns in there who could make life tough for them both.
> 
> Good on Dokic, just surprised her story is getting more attention here than some legitimate FANTASTIC tennis legends in fine form.




Well, Nadal isn't exactly a boy anymore, he is Number 1 seed. Yet you call him a legend too?  And Federer will not break Sampras record, he will only equal it, which means no writing history (ie record breaking) to be done this year!

So, you are suggesting that Dokic's efforts are not legitimate then? Nor fantastic?

Having said that, women's tennis does appear to be in the doldrums at the moment, and even though they earn the same prize money, they dont have to play five sets, nor the last match of the night.  On the other hand, watching five sets of womens tennis might be just enough to kill any popularity!  As for the grunting and screaming....


----------



## MrBurns (26 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> As for the grunting and screaming....




Yes it's terrible isnt it, I had to turn it off after watching the games I'd taped over and over for 8 hours.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (26 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> As for the grunting and screaming....




have you heard John McEnroe grunt i believe it went something like this .hahoooovaaaaaahaaaah. which actually got worse as he got close to retirement.

then there's Seles which was like this HAeeeeeeeee.....HAeeeeeee.........HAeeeeeeee!


----------



## psychic (26 January 2009)

Tennis and Cricket, two boring sports clogging up channel 7 and 9, all summer long.  Sportheads should get their own channel deicated to 24/7 sport and clear the airwaves for normal TV to resume.  Summer TV sucks


----------



## doctorj (26 January 2009)

Thank god Andy Murray's been knocked out!

The press over here love him!  I'm so sick of hearing him referred to as "British Number 1 Andy Murray" - number 1 Brit maybe (poor Tim Henman), but certainly not number 1.  

Not in the same class as Federer or Nadal, as far as tennis OR personality goes.

Long may he suck!


----------



## wayneL (26 January 2009)

doctorj said:


> Thank god Andy Murray's been knocked out!
> 
> The press over here love him!  I'm so sick of hearing him referred to as "British Number 1 Andy Murray" - number 1 Brit maybe (poor Tim Henman), but certainly not number 1.
> 
> ...




We can aways hope that Scotland secedes. We could get rid of a lot of undesirables.


----------



## doctorj (26 January 2009)

I love it how they call Andy Murray a Brit when he's winning and a Scot when he loses.


----------



## wayneL (26 January 2009)

doctorj said:


> I love it how they call Andy Murray a Brit when he's winning and a Scot when he loses.



Probably the opposite to his own feelings... A Jock when he wins and a Brit when he loses. 

Either way, when he speaks he sounds like a Yank to me.


----------



## doctorj (26 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Either way, when he speaks he sounds like a Yank to me.



I was going to say he sounds like a prat, but there's a fair cross section in those venn diagrams


----------



## MRC & Co (26 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> Well, Nadal isn't exactly a boy anymore, he is Number 1 seed. Yet you call him a legend too?  And Federer will not break Sampras record, he will only equal it, which means no writing history (ie record breaking) to be done this year!
> 
> So, you are suggesting that *Dokic's efforts are* not legitimate then? Nor *fantastic*?
> 
> *Having said that, women's tennis does appear to be in the doldrums at the moment*....




Do you seriously want me to answer that diatribe?

The point is, we have two legendary tennis players, in some of their best form, whereby both could beat the record of Sampras when all said and done.  It is a true golden era of mens tennis, brilliant to watch and should be truly appreciated.  You don't get to watch tennis like that very often.  

The tournament is about tennis, not sob stories.  I bet plenty of those players out there have stories just as intriguing as Dokic.


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Do you seriously want me to answer that diatribe?
> I bet plenty of those players out there have stories just as intriguing as Dokic.




Ah, so your post about heroes and boys isn't a diatribe, but mine is?

Some of the best aspects of sport are the stories behind the scenes.  After all, all they are doing is hitting a ball across the net; it is the story of their unique journey that is way more interesting.


----------



## MRC & Co (26 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> Ah, so your post about heroes and boys isn't a diatribe, but mine is?
> 
> Some of the best aspects of sport are the stories behind the scenes.  After all, all they are doing is hitting a ball across the net; it is the story of their unique journey that is way more interesting.




Nadal is a boy (who cares anyways, what is the point of debating about the definition of a boy?) to me, who started very very young at a very high level and has already won 5 slams, that is legend status in Tennis, he is only 3 shy of Agassi already.  And I said going for the record, did I say break it?  Again, pointless either way.  

Your post was a bunch of pointless semantics. 

I watch the tennis for the tennis, for stories, I watch documentaries.  The only reason the Dokic story is being given so much credit, is because she is now an 'Aussie' again.  They bood her as a young girl who really didn't know what was going on, now she is a national hero!    Gotta love the media and the sheeple!   

Anyways, lets get back to the Tennis, Murray lost, surprising!  Personally, I don't rate him as highly as some, just doesn't overly impress me.  Tsonga just beat Blake, pretty expected, think he will see Nadal in the semi.  Djok V an in form Roddick, may be a close one, while will be interesting to see Fed play Potro, who is only 20 and already in the top 10, impressive!  Haven't seen much of him, so will be great to see how he matches up against Fed.


----------



## white_crane (27 January 2009)

go Jelena :


...and the more a girl screams, the more i like it!


----------



## MrBurns (27 January 2009)

Love the tennis every summer, grabs me more than the cricket or the footy.
Dunno why just does


----------

